# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Famille d acceuille

## berusweiler.daniel@orange

Je recherche une famille d'accueil pour malinois de 2 ans 6 mois très sociable gentil avec les personnes et enfants tout ces vaccins son à jour et visite médical faite le 22/03/2022 pour plus de précaution urgent car changement de situation personnelle et professionnelle

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

C'est provisoire ou définitif ?

----------

